# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  What will The Micro 3D Printer Retail price be?

## Maggie

I see they are pre-selling them on Kickstarter for $199, and $299, but what will be the retail price once the Micro 3D printer comes to market next year?  Anyone have any idea?  Has M3D posting details anywhere?  I really want to pick one of these up for my nephew, but if I can wait until next year and get it for about the same $299 price, than I will.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## RAMTechRob

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...cro-3D-Printer

----------


## Rickward

RAMTechRob, I think what Maggie is asking is if the final retail price will be.  It is currently on Kickstarter for $299, but I imagine there will be a small price increase once the KS campaign is over, to benefit backers.

----------


## RAMTechRob

What I was saying is there are already threads started about it.  This forum seems to enjoy multiple threads about the same subject.  I'm betting by July, the new cost will be in the $400 range.

----------

